# DISH 500 to 301



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

The in-laws have a DISH 500 that is giving them problems. Can I just give them my old DISH 301 and swap it out or won't it be that simple?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I would expect a different receiver to have the same problem with that dish. What are the symptoms?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

A Dish 500 is a satellite antenna:










A Dish Network DP301 is a satellite receiver:










So, what's the question again?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I'd really want to know more about "what kind of problems" they are having before making any recommendations.

But in general - it is not as easy as just transfering a receiver from one account to another.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I called her again, but she cannot tell me what receiver she has. I think it is an MPEG-2 receiver. Apparently they are getting some channels, but not others. If I understand it correctly they are getting channels from one satellite, but not another satellite.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

In that case - the answer is to get a service call to check her dish pointing. She might find it cheaper to start taking the DHPP, then ask about her problems.

Edit - 
If you can get her to tell you what package she is taking , what channels she is receiving and not recieving - we could narrow it down. But really - it sounds like her dish needs repointing - it can happen if they have had some weather recently.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Any follow up ?


----------

